# my dogs



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

What breed is the 3rd dog then lol never noticed that black flash down her head blaze - that is leoti is it not??????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics you dogs are gorgeous


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

tashi said:


> What breed is the 3rd dog then lol never noticed that black flash down her head blaze - that is leoti is it not??????


Thought i add that as a new breed lol lol what you think , it is Leoti (the dumpling) with the black flash


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leoti said:


> Thought i add that as a new breed lol lol what you think , it is Leoti (the dumpling) with the black flash


cannot believe I didnt notice it that day we met up it is quite distinctive - how are the other two bred?????????


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

tashi said:


> cannot believe I didnt notice it that day we met up it is quite distinctive - how are the other two bred?????????


They are just farm bred collies from farms within the area but still loved as much


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leoti said:


> They are just farm bred collies from farms within the area but still loved as much


too right. The lad in the background that wasnt the one that was with you at the dog show?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

tashi said:


> too right. The lad in the background that wasnt the one that was with you at the dog show?


No Daniel does'nt do Dog Shows hes 13 and very hormonal going to dog shows is'nt cool were as my 9 year old loves showing and is hoping to show a puppy out of Leoti when we decide to let her have them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leoti said:


> No Daniel does'nt do Dog Shows hes 13 and very hormonal going to dog shows is'nt cool were as my 9 year old loves showing and is hoping to show a puppy out of Leoti when we decide to let her have them


If we were nearer he could have used one of ours for the jha and you dont look old enough to have a 13 yr old


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

tashi said:


> If we were nearer he could have used one of ours for the jha and you dont look old enough to have a 13 yr old


I also have a son who will be 16 this year aarrgggggg but he lives with his dad back in west yorkshire seem him in the holidays


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures gorgeous dogs,,,i enjoyed looking at them,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

